
Sun delivers Unix shocker with DTrace (2004) - keeler
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/07/08/dtrace_user_take/
======
nailer
Solaris, towards the end, felt like Sun was working on doing things that
excited their internal engineers (zfs, dtrace) while ignoring things that
actual Solaris users would prioritise fixing first (awful package management,
outdated scripting tools, XML config files, slow CPUs, etc). dtrace was an
excellent tech and well ahead of the game, but I knew more people who
advocated dtrace than knew how to use it.

~~~
watersb
I didn't run Solaris in production, but at the time it seemed amazing to me.
Thumper's management dashboard looked impressive.

I used ZFS and Boot Environment manager a lot on my personal servers, and it
seemed to me way better, easier than what I encountered on other platforms.

macOS of course has virtually no first-party management. Windows has
PowerShell and its own universe. I have tried to wrap my head around Windows
operations for 25 years. I have never been able to internalize it. Maybe Unix-
like thinking has ruined me.

